#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Еще один чай

## Ersh

Есть предложение завтра в воскресенье часа в два выпить чаю в Эрмитаже. Саша Демченко, если Вы в сможете - подтянетесь?

----------


## Шаман

В этот раз - без меня :-(

----------


## Спокойный

Я, в принципе, могу.

----------


## Спокойный

Но лучше бы в 17 часов.

----------


## Спокойный

Посовещавшись, решили перенести на другой раз.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Но если кто проявит ОСОБО горячее желание, то все состоится. Без Спокойного, и Шамана, правда.

----------

